# Porter Goss resigning as CIA chief



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

He and Cheney have tons of stocks in Mobile and Exxon. They could have retired months ago. :lol:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

live2hunt said:


> He and Cheney have tons of stocks in Mobile and Exxon. They could have retired months ago. :lol:


That's FALSE, shows what you know. He has full disclosure, why don't you look up some of the lies the liberals are spewing before you become a little mocking bird and just repeat the same spew without verifying. :wink:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

MT still has his grip I see.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Like I have told you before, it's not "your" thread. Say, just a question, do you think Bush lied?????????


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> > Hey racer, go conspire with plainsman, abbk, bobm, ben eli, and the others why don'tcha and quit trying to ruin my thread.


I cant believe you of all pp would say this :eyeroll:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

ABBK: it was meant as a joke.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

live2hunt said:


> He and Cheney have tons of stocks in Mobile and Exxon. They could have retired months ago. :lol:


Yes, the truth is Mr. Cheney is one of those fat cats who benefited from high gas prices. Did you see tax returns results for high position officials in the news? This is how a bumch of pigs rule our country. This is the most disgusting administration in American history.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> live2hunt said:
> 
> 
> > He and Cheney have tons of stocks in Mobile and Exxon. They could have retired months ago. :lol:
> ...


Forget that old song about libs and conservatives. It is outdated. Now, Bush and his administration united us the negative way!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

sevendogs said:


> live2hunt said:
> 
> 
> > He and Cheney have tons of stocks in Mobile and Exxon. They could have retired months ago. :lol:
> ...


If that was true DC would be in a vast crap storm right now. To avoid conflict of interest all high elected and appointed officials have to go through a process of disclosure. Even some federal employees have to do the same. For example people who work for the US Geological Survey can not own stocks in oil, silver, gold, mining etc. 
These type of allegations are a last resort for people who can't damage the administration on legitimate complaints. For them it's not how you play the game, but if you win or loose.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah lets have some socialist who never ran a company in office, come to think about it the congress is full of them.

We see the great decisions they make. :eyeroll:

The Dow is near record high, unemployment is at or near its lowest ect.

Bush is doing pretty good in this regard although you never hear our wonderful media mention it.

They would be screaming about it if the economy was in the can uke:


----------

